# Cheapo eheim double tap connectors



## Themuleous (6 Apr 2009)

To anyone interested and who cant bring themselves to spend over 20quid on genuine Eheim parts, I've found some cheap double tap connectors on fleabay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Double-Tap-16-22m ... m153.l1262

I'll be ordering a load so I'll let you know what they are like, certainly look much the same as the eheim ones, just a hell of a lot cheaper!

They also do a 12/16mm version.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Double-Tap-12-16m ... m153.l1262

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

Nice spot   might consider some for my little Eheim pro 2222


----------



## Themuleous (6 Apr 2009)

Im surprised more makers haven't brought a similar thing out, they are very useful.  I knew there had to be a cheap alternative!

My only hesitation is that the tubing in the middle part looks to be narrower than the pipe so there might be some flow restriction going through these, but I'll check it out in more detail when mine arrive.

I've got two of the Eheim ones on my powerhead which is the key one for flow, the filter can run a bit slower, it shouldn't really matter on my set up.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Apr 2009)

Guys

Mine work fine and i have no issues as can be seen by the attached pics. I have even attached one to a hose pipe for the purpose of draining of water whilst I am doing my 50% water change.







Procedure:
1. Switch off the pump.
2. Close the taps on the shut off valves and split the joint so you have to halves
3. Attached another shut off valve which is on the hose pipe to the joint you have just split. Making sure that you attached the shut off valve to the water intake pipe from the tank 
4. Open one of the tap and the spend water starts to flow (gravity feed) so easy now. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## Themuleous (6 Apr 2009)

Cool cheers for letting me know 

Sam


----------

